# Barbarian Greeks !



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

Greeks couldnt hold themselves against Efes's "perfect" basketball against referee's "unbelievable" and "special" decissions.
First, They tried to stop 4 big men of Efes with fouls. But this isnt enough for stop Efes.
Second, They tried to stop with "unreal" fouls but this isnt enough for stop Efes.
But When Efes made 95-95 in 1.12 left to finish of OT. Greek barbarians started to throw everything to Efes's bench and Efes players for stop them.
so, their 3rd "mess" finally could stop Efes.
Everybody, watched again, barbarian Greeks! perts of Europe !


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

atlas70 said:


> Greeks couldnt hold themselves against Efes's "perfect" basketball against referee's "unbelievable" and "special" decissions.
> First, They tried to stop 4 big men of Efes with fouls. But this isnt enough for stop Efes.
> Second, They tried to stop with "unreal" fouls but this isnt enough for stop Efes.
> But When Efes made 95-95 in 1.12 left to finish of OT. Greek barbarians started to throw everything to Efes's bench and Efes players for stop them.
> ...



shut up the **** off u barbarian!!!!!!!!!u are the barberians not us,u do not belong in europe u are monkeys that climbed off a tree and starting slaughtering nations,our nation,armenians,these all are known all over the world,u should clean your mouth for talking about us because we gave civilization to the world,and btw what happened in the previous efes game against aek athens?nothing?oh and don't forget it istanbul is not turkish.it's greek and her name is KONSTANTINOYPOLH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

greekbullsfan said:


> shut up the **** off u barbarian!!!!!!!!!u are the barberians not us,u do not belong in europe u are monkeys that climbed off a tree and starting slaughtering nations,our nation,armenians,these all are known all over the world,u should clean your mouth for talking about us because we gave civilization to the world,and btw what happened in the previous efes game against aek athens?nothing?oh and don't forget it istanbul is not turkish.it's greek and her name is KONSTANTINOYPOLH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



Which civilization did you have? Made by Macedonians or taken from Eygpt ?
Greeks hadnt do anything by themselves. They had always took by others and said "its ours" !

We didnt made any slaughtering in our history. If we wanted to do this, today world dont have any european civilizations like Aztecs, all Africian nations, Jewishes in Spain,Greece and other european countries.............


There is basketball forum not politics. If You really wanted to talk, talk about events in basketball halls. Like last Panathinaikos-Efes match. 

We watched barbarians in basketball hall. Not in war areas or historical problems.




note: Constatinapolis is death at 1453 ! Today World have Istanbul.


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

greekbullsfan said:


> what happened in the previous efes game against aek athens?nothing?oh and don't



i dont support it. But least we did it for 1 minutes not 45 minutes! Efes players couldnt sit on bench without towels because of throwings...

Greeks couldnt accept Efes's possibility of winning although 3 referees , your fans and in Greece. (And old city of Ottoman too )

But i'm not afraid. i'm sure. We'll win next two match. Because Efes is better side.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw Efes had big troubles with personal fouls... but most of them were made on Lakovic which the best foul-drawer (sp?) in europe by far...

I just love the way referees are quilty for everything that happens over here...


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Constantinople was a Roman city. Maybe you are thinking of Byzantium, which became Constantinople in 330 AD.

Early emperors after the fall of Roman power, like Justinian and his dynasty, were Illyrian(modern Albania, though not the same ethnic group). Later native Turkish (Isaurian and Phrygian) ruled except for a 150 year Macedonian dynasty, and a period when the Crusaders captured it


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Constantinople was a Roman city. Maybe you are thinking of Byzantium, which became Constantinople in 330 AD.


sshhh, they're just greeks and turks fighting :biggrin:


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

1. The match report says that the Efes bench provoked the fans (I am not justifying the fans behaviour, I am just mentioning it).

2. You may be bitter about the loss but statements like PAO not being able to beat Efes are overstatements. They are two teams equal in quality IMO. Bear in mind that PAO was in the hardest of groups (CSKA, Benneton, TAU, Ulker, Malaga etc in the regular season, and with TAU, Climamio and Zalgiris in the top 16, while Efes was in a crappy group Climamio, Cibona, Prokom, Olympiakos, Estudiantes etc, and a mediocre TOP16 group with Prokom, AEK and Benetton).

3. The whole "fuss" was made by 20 fans who were immediately isolated by the rest of the PAO fans who acted as peace-makers. In fact the fans reacted in a way that should be praised.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

and BTW.....I bet Reykiavik was founded by the Ottomans too...

Macedonians were yet another greek tribe dude, why youthink they were speaking greek, cuz it was trendy? Statements like those piss me off big time, even though I am a Bulgarian and my compatriots go on about this crap all the time about our "fellow" Macedonians (meaning the people of FYROM/Vardar).


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

Zelena Hracka said:


> 1. The match report says that the Efes bench provoked the fans (I am not justifying the fans behaviour, I am just mentioning it).
> 
> 3. The whole "fuss" was made by 20 fans who were immediately isolated by the rest of the PAO fans who acted as peace-makers. In fact the fans reacted in a way that should be praised.


Yes, Your fans provoked by Efes's basketball against PAO and 3 referees with PAO uniform ?

Which report do you talk about?

Maybe this one?

"A three-minute delay followed due to bottles being thrown near the Efes bench. " http://www.euroleague.net/reports/report.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=21&partido=219

"71 fouls between them, and Panathinaikos went to the foul line 57 times, a new Euroleague record for free throws attempted."

57 fouls ! Euroleague record by referees...

or this one?

"In the overtime everything happened very quick. Referees didn't count a free throw by Solomon, because he stepped to early into the paint after the free throw which had tied the game. An offensiv foul against Scepanovic made fans angry and they started to throw bottles on the court, especially to the Efes bench" 
http://www.eurobasket.com/events/eluleb/04-05/eurol.asp

"Referees didn't count a free throw by Solomon, because he stepped to early into the paint after the free"
This is first in basketball history too !!!!!!!!!!!


maybe your report from photos? 

http://www.skyturk.tv/h_34062_1.html
(you can look efes1.jpg and efes2.jpg too)

--------------

We dont talk only throwing something to bench. Your fans attacked to Efes's bench like old Aris-Efes match. (Aris has taken 2 years ban from FIBA, then they give money to "president" for cancel)



We have an idiom " You cant cover sun with mud"


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Zelena Hracka said:


> and BTW.....I bet Reykiavik was founded by the Ottomans too...
> 
> Macedonians were yet another greek tribe dude, why youthink they were speaking greek, cuz it was trendy? Statements like those piss me off big time, even though I am a Bulgarian and my compatriots go on about this crap all the time about our "fellow" Macedonians (meaning the people of FYROM/Vardar).


Definitely Greek civilization was by far the most lnfluential of the ancient world. Its achievement are incredible considering it's population and the conditions. Whether Macedonians were Greek or not is pretty insignificant. The philosophy, democracy, mathematics and technology of (mostly) Athens was the foundation of both the principles of the Roman Empire and of the modern world.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

As for the use of the word barbarian...I see no Germanic people involved . You should know the phrase barbarian was what Romans called Germanic people because when they spoke they sounded like sheep to the Romans...So if you go by that definition, arabic is certainly more gutteral (throaty) than greek .

Lucky props on your grasp of the history.

To add to the Greek's accomplishments, don't forget the Minoans. When they were thriving on Crete, Athens was still a back-alley town, and the Minoans ruled the sea and were known by Egyptians and Greek city-states alike. If not for Thera (modern day Santorini), the Minoans would have been the dominant city state, but Thera erupted and a pyroclastic cloud and tsunamis razed the island (the pyroclastic cloud is amazing though, considering how far it travelled over water). In any case though, before the Greek city-states were powerful, the Minoans the thriving people in the region. It's absolutely nuts to say that the Greeks stole their culture. Phillip of Macedon adopted their language and style because he liked their culture so much (Alexander the Great's father). In any case, Greek influence in Islamic philosophy and writings is pervasive; so even the best example of Ottoman-Turkish culture was influenced by Greeks...They influenced everyone. Alexander imparted a heavy Greek influence on the entire Persian Empire, you should remember (he defeated Darya The Great or Darius as he's commonly refered to). And the list goes on... plus they have excellent food, I'm a fan of Greek, Israeli and Lebanese food . 

Seriously though, you guys should cool off. I know European basketball is more passionate (at least the fans are). But stop whining. 

and BTW greekbullsfan was correct. The city was still called Constantinople when the Byzantine Empire ruled (11th, 12th and 13th centuries). Anna Comnena decided however, to call the kingdom the New Roman Empire. But it's a misnomer, since they all spoke Greek, and she did it only to try to gain the throne after her father died and power struggle ensued. The name never took on, but it doesn't stop ignorant historians from using it...but it was a Greek empire not Roman. In 1204 however, it was conquered by a new latin empire (the "Latin Empire of Constantinople" which was a 4th Crusade creation), the Trebizond Empire (what was left of the Comnenas) fled. Around 1261, though the re-unified Byzantine Empire took control again of Constantinople (still called so). Only in 1454 was it conquered by Turks and subsequently renamed.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Great Job by the Turks in the second match. 

Broken bottles in the court.....and again, and again, provoking banners, fans standing right behind PAO's bench, just great.

I guess Turkish fans are at least as Barbarian as the Greeks....no?


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

Zelena Hracka said:


> Great Job by the Turks in the second match.
> 
> Broken bottles in the court.....and again, and again, provoking banners, fans standing right behind PAO's bench, just great.
> 
> I guess Turkish fans are at least as Barbarian as the Greeks....no?



yes, because of first match ! This tension is normal. What did you expect, when Greek attacked to Efes Pilsen?

If Your fans didnt do anything, this night we couldnt see anything too !

i dont support it too. But i'll wait highest level of barbarians in 3rd match. If Efes will win, i'm afraid of their LIFE in Greece !!!!

I remember very well, Efes-Aris match or Efes-Panathinaikos match in Paris. 2500 brave(!) PAO fans tried to attack 150 Efes fans but Maccabi fans stopped them!

And Efes couldnt use home advantage again too. We didnt see any decission by referees for Efes's side...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

_With another intense performance before 12,000 of its fans in Istanbul, host Efes Pilsen pulled away to a 75-63 victory over Panathinaikos on Friday in Game 2 of their best-of-three series. The third game will be in Athens next Thursday, April 14, with the winner moving onto the Final Four in Moscow to face defending champion Maccabi in the semifinals. In another defensive battle, Will Solomon proved the difference for Efes, scoring 19 of his 24 points after halftime. Niksa Prkacin added 16 points for the winners, while Jaka Lakovic led Panathinaikos with 20._

euroleague.net

Willie Solomon! former Grizzlies draft pick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's refrain from calling each other's countries barbarians please.


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Let's refrain from calling each other's countries barbarians please.


i think, something wrong. i didnt use "barbarian" for Greece peoples. i used it for some Pao fans in first match.
i can use it some Efes fans in second match too. Because throw something or other things in a basketball hall... only barbarians can think this.
so, i use "barbarian" word for every anti-basketball lovers in halls. Everywhere of world, in Greece, in Turkey, in Usa, in Italy....
not important.

i want clear basketball without them, referee's some decissions....


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Take it easy guys, you all know that BASKONIA is going to beat everyone.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

AMR said:


> Take it easy guys, you all know that BASKONIA is going to beat everyone.


  
well... in a good day Tau actually could surprise Maccabi or CSKA in semis... if Macijauskas, Scola and Calderon go nuts... possible


----------



## Tortellini (Apr 9, 2005)

Matiz said:


> well... in a good day Tau actually could surprise Maccabi or CSKA in semis... if Macijauskas, Scola and Calderon go nuts... possible


Surprise?? No surprise, man. TAU can beat the crap out of any team in Europe. And they don´t need anybody "to go nuts" 

:sfight:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

welll maybe you are exagerating a bit since Tau is still at least one level behind CSKA or Maccabi roster-wise...


----------



## Tortellini (Apr 9, 2005)

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGH!!! I AM NOT EXAGGERATING!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:  :banghead: :upset: :verysad: 

:rocket:







ajem... i mean...er...It will be a good advantage for CSKA if the ULEB board allows them to have eleven players on court AT THE SAME TIME. Otherwise I think they´ll have the same problems to stop Macijauskas as any other team.

Besides, Matiz: 
Panov, Monya, Savrasenko... They aren´t really that good...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Monya is way underated- because of Granger getting major minutes, but otherwise I think if he would be given 30 minutes per game he would already be one of the best european SF's... let alone the fact that he is still young and has loads of talent.
In fact I am really annoyed he isn't receiving more minutes with CSKA, I watched him against Ulker and he was just great- and in a team oriented game of CSKA... in a mid-level euroleague club, where he would be given full authority he could be near 17-18 ppg scorer.

Savrasenko and Panov are just role players... considering CSKA has Andersen, Dikoudis and Mursepp, both russian are not exactly the key point of CSKA's succes... bu they are definately good, considering we are talking about CSKA's 9th and 10th player



> ajem... i mean...er...It will be a good advantage for CSKA if the ULEB board allows them to have eleven players on court AT THE SAME TIME. Otherwise I think they´ll have the same problems to stop Macijauskas as any other team.


What's the big deal- Macijauskas has been stopped before... and I am sure Ivkovic wouldn't be THAT surprised if Macijauskas and Scola both end up with 20 points... it's not like it's top secret who'll mostlikely end up with more points...
I don't get that with 11 players though...


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

Panathinaikos or Efes Pilsen better team than TAU. If Efes can reach F4, they are only team can beat CSKA or Maccabi. 

Because supporters,referees or other things dont effect on Efes's basketball. They have a lots of experience about this, especially Oktay Mahmuti.

TAU's weak side is "defence". We saw this in Ulker matches. They couldnt play against solid defences which CSKA and Maccabi can do. And we can add pressure in moskow and some decissions by referees for Maccabi and CSKA, TAU cant beat them.

so, i think %80 we will watch CSKA-Maccabi final or %20 CSKA - (Efes/Panathinaikos) final.
Because Maccabi sometimes couldnt play against strong defence. If Efes or PAO can do this with enough offensive plays, they can beat Maccabi.
They have two of best defences in euroleague but when they needed to "points". score 102-96...

But If You want to beat CSKA, you need to play perfect in both side of game. Because CSKA can play. Or CSKA must play terrible like last Barcelona match. 
One time in last 50 game 

my opinion, TAU dont have any change for win a game in F4.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Factoid. 


"Barbarian Greeks" is an oxymore. 

"Barbarian" was anyone who could not speak greek (that is a foreigner). 

Quite handy I'd say.

Later on, the name "Barbarian" took the meaning of nowdays, mainly because of Teutonic tribes that were named after this, and who where exessively violent.


----------

